# health issue; someone help?



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

i've been googling for the past hour reasons for the way I've been feeling and I kept running into the same answers. I'm hoping one of you have or is going through what I'm going through right now.. so that I have an answer as to why i'm feeling the way I am. 

What I am typing might be mildly gross to younger girls or people that just don't want think about certain female problems. If so I advise you close this box out.

I don't really have anyone to talk to about this. my bestfriend is in the marines and somethings been up with her, she hasnt been answering my calls lately so I was hoping the wonderful ladies of Specktra could help me out with my problem. 

I had my period about 2 and a half weeks ago and just recently.. well a few days ago i started having really bad cramps in my abdomin area..i feel like the sides of my stomach, by my hips really hurts.. kinda like sharp pains..they aren't unbareable or anything though.. and now i am not even able to suck in my stomach anymore, i am having pelvic and lower back pains..i'm suffering from fatigue and nausea and now I gag whenever i spell smoke (mybf is a smoker).  i just wnana know if any of you have experianced what i am experiancing right now? and if so, what is going on with me?

i just need other womens opinion on whats going on with me.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

Go to the doctor.


----------



## Holly (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

Even though I know you're just asking for advice on here if anyones having the same problem, you need to go to your doctor, or to a clinic to get a proper diagnosis/analysis.

Best of luck <3


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 8, 2007)

what you are describing sounds like what I went through in high school.. You may have cysts in your ovaries.. I recommend getting checked as soon as you can.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 8, 2007)

How long have you had these symptoms?


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

a couple days now... but my tummys been hard for like 2 weeks


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

No offense intended, but wouldn't it be just better to wait for your doc appointment on Monday, instead of getting scared by people's responses? I mean, we are not health professionals and have absolutely no idea, it could be pretty much anything! The responses of people just might freak you out....I think you should just see what your doctor says about this.


----------



## Briar (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

I agree, pain in the pelvic/abdomen area could be a lot of things, many of them easily treatable, but serious if allowed to get out of hand.  

Please, please, please go to a doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## makeba (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

What Your Experiencing Is Not Normal.  Get To The Ob/gyn Now!!!!
It Could Be Something Minimal But Could Get Out Of Hand If Left Unchecked.  You Have To Be Examined By A Dr To Find Out What Is Wrong.  Stay Blessed!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

With constant pain & nausea, I would not delay until  Monday to see a doctor.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

I agree with go to a dr, however if you are still reluctant then check your symptoms on WEBMD.

Also, if your don't wan't to go to an ER and you don't want to wait until Monday, then check for an Urgent Care center.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

Yeah it could be any number of things. Go to your doctor and talk things over with them. You may need an internal exam (which isn't that bad or scary) so don't be surprised if they ask.


----------



## meiming (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

what you are experiencing with any sudden sharp and unusual symptoms needs to be checked out by a qualified physician immediately. It could be something simple, however...what you describe sound like "red flag" symptoms to be checked out properly to rule out worse case scenario. If you don't have insurance, you can always go to a family free clinic but PLEASE SEE SOMEONE. 

Take care of yourself girl. I hope its not serious


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Go to the doctor._

 
I second Shimmer go to a gyn and do u think u might be pregnant?  When I was pregnant I was having cramps just like when I would get my period doc said it was because my uterus was growing.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

Ask your doc about PCOS


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

Doctor is the only way to know for certain. Don't delay it, it sounds kind of bad


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: womens health question; kinda freaking me out*

please please...dont delay...GO TO SEE THE DOCTOR!!

but if you have a chace today go to get a pregnancy test to the drugstore...bcos you maybe are pregnant IMO..


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 8, 2007)

If you feel comfortable, let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey ladies! I've been feeling fine lately. I have serious fatigue though, I'd sleep then wake up hungry, eat then sleep again. its been like that all dayI tried going to the doctor but I had to cancel the appointment because I got into a car accident on my way there, I am fine though, Some guy and his family deffy ran a red light and hit me.. the worst part about it was.. they didnt have any insurance and they were illegal and where I live I guess they have been starting to deport people, I felt bad because it was an older guy and his family and they were all really concerned and i dunno it seemed like they just wanted a better life and it might be ruined.. i feel bad but thats beyond the point..

 I am going to take a preggerz test. see how that goes. Thank you all =)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 11, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear you were in an accident.  I really hope you are alright. Now, I am really concerned.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 11, 2007)

Still, see a doctor.What if you have pelvic inflammatory disease? What about torsion (twisting) of the tubes or ovaries?


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 6, 2008)

I have pains like that and I have a chronic condition called Endometriosis. I get cysts on my ovaries it from time to time it hurts like what you are discribing. Another thing that can cause pain like that is called epocoptic (sp?) pregnancy but this is really rare.  Good luck at the doctor!


----------

